# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  قصيدة أم الحسن

## nadirhm1

*أم الحسن : خالد عباس شقوري___________________________

و قفت بعد حلبت لبينة الشاي تكورك يا الحسن
يا أم الحسن وينو الحسن
لمن صفت رغوة شخيبات اللبن
في حلتا المبنية من طبق السكن
واقفة في حوش البهايم ولسع تكورك يا الحسن
جاها حسع من بعيد مارق من القاطوع ورا
قال ليها خير يا الحاجي خير
قالتلو خير تعال لي جاي
دايراك تعنون لي جواب يا الراسي لي ولدي الخدير
لا تبقي زي شافع السرير
يقول لي زين يا يمة زين وزين تبقي بعد شهير
وان جاني يكتب فد سطير
أقولو يا سجم السجم انا زي قرايتك ما قريت
لكن عويناتي بيفرزن الوريقة البيضاء من لون القلم
بعد المغيرب بي شوي جاها الحسن تعبان يسير
العشى غنمو من الدرب سرقت ندي وشو الهجير
سوتلو شايا بي لبن قرض معاهو حرف فطير
قالتلو بسم الله قول وأكتب وصيتي أنا للخدير
الزمن يا ولدي ماحقاهو السنين
البعيش في الدنيا ما بعيش مرتين
العمير فاضلي بس منو اليقين
وانت طول في البنادر يا الحبيب لا متين
تعال اوريك حق ابوك الجم حقيق حاج اللمين
ان عرفتو بلا عمار يقولو ولدا عندو طين
العلاج لا تنسي رسلو لي دحين
العوينات يا جناي شوفن ضنين
سلامنا ليك مطرز للبنيات والبنين ولو الارض يا ولدي تنشال في الإيدين
أنا كت برسلا ليكا في لوري الخزين




منقول


*

----------


## nadirhm1

*الرجال أربعة: رجل يدري أنه يدري، فذلك العالم فاسألوه؛ ورجل يدري ولا يدري أنه يدري، فذلك الناسي فذكروه؛ ورجل لا يدري ويدري أنه لا يدري، فذلك الجاهل فعلموه؛ ورجل لا يدري ولا يدري أنه لا يدري، فذلك الأحمق فاجتنبوه. - الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي (عالم نحوي عربي)
*

----------


## حوته 1

*مشكور نادر قصيده روعه اسمع دى كمان

ما شفت عوض تابع النجمات فات لي قدام .. يا ساري الليل

درويشاً من يا دوب صغير عشرة أعوام 
الزول زول الله من الصلاح الرفعت عنهم الأقلام
دي بركة الرسل الدارو الآخرة أم خيرن دام
التركو نعيم الدنيا الزايل للعبدوها وللحكام 

في يوم البحر الجانا وتسب وقام
يوم دخل الحلة وهد بيوتنا ترا وهدام
صبحنا ضيوف ما خلاّ وراهو صلة أرحام
يوم داكا عوض خلاها مرق سفره طويل مع الأيام

متجلبب بي تيبان الرحمة غطا وهندام 
متنعلت بي أرض الله الواسعة خطى الأقدام
متزود شايل خير الزاد وحي وإلهام 
ما شفت جناح جبريل غتاهو بقالو مظلة جلوس وقيام

فتشنا سما وفتشنا أرض ما شفنا منام
في التمر الشايل تكا سبيطو مدلدل خام 
في الجرف الأخضر في لوبيهو وفي النجام 
في جدول جاري يسقي الحلة تسرسر مويتو نعيماً دام

يبقالي نجع متوجه قاصد أرض الشام 
ما شفتو هناك مع الحجاج لابس الإحرام 
في يثرب ومكة وفي بيت الله المكسي رخام
يبقالي هناك يكون مندسي مع الخدام

يا ساري الليل أنا داير أوصيك وأديك كلام
الروح ان صعدت لي باريها وفي جنات الخلد مقام
لو كان لاقيتو في إي مكان في إي زحام
روح كلمو قولو الحلة بكت من شوقا إليك تغريك سلام..


..........

ساري الليل 
كلمات / حاتم حسن الدابي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ام الحسن اغنية للمريخابي الرائع جدا محمد النصري 

شكرا الحبيب نادر على كلمات الاغنية الرائعة وتفضل بسماعها 

<span style="color:#800000;"><font size="7"><strong>


*

----------

